# so your thinking about a dog park



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

More often than they should, pit bull owners wonder about the dog park issue, finding themselves explaining to others that their dog is not a "killing machine," it is not "one of those pit bulls" and there is no reason that their dog can't enjoy off leash time with unknown dogs. Some will even insist that "you only add to the misconception toward this breed when you don't allow your friendly pit bull to go to the dog park." After all, these people argue that it is all about "how we raise them" and providing socialization is the key to no problem dogs. Unfortunately, that's not true.

Dog aggression in our own dogs should not be a problem. Good management and knowledge prevent trouble. Responsible and caring pit bull owners have done their homework and know what to expect from the breed. This breed's genetic traits involve dog aggression, to varying degrees. Even the most well socialized pit bull can one day decide that other dogs are not play buddies. It happens most often when the dog reaches maturity between two and three years of age, and it can happen without apparent reason.

Here are some good articles for basic breed information:

http://www.pbrc.net/breedinfo.html 
http://www.realpitbull.com/fight.html

Because of the breed's background, it is unfair to expect dogs to behave the way we want them to when it comes to dog aggression and dog to dog relationships. We set our dogs up for failure when we decide to let them off leash in a public place and allow them to romp with other dogs. Dog parks are a place where people like to chit chat with each other, paying very little attention to what happens around their dogs. Posturing, body language, subtle looks and even vocalization are often misunderstood or overlooked by dog owners. Even when dogs let us know what is about to happen we might not see what is happening until it is too late. Most dog owners have no idea of what body language means, and don't know how to intervene if things go wrong. They panic, scream, yell, and hit the attacking dog; all of which often just makes things worse. A fight between two dogs can be hard enough to stop; now imagine a fight among 4 or 5 of them. In fights like these, pets and even people can be seriously injured.

Dog parks are also a place where unknown dogs are present. We don't know if they're fully vaccinated or in good health. They can be sick and our dogs can get ill as well.

We don't know if they are truly friendly dogs or if they may be aggressive. Everybody's dog is friendly, according to their owners. When the "friendly" dog decides to snap at ours, a fight starts.

Who is going to be blamed for that fight? Will it be the pit bull or the cute little fluffy dog? The answer is obvious.

Here is the story of one accident at a dog park, involving a pit bull.:

http://www.badrap.org/rescue/dogpark.cfm

Below is an article about a pit bull named Nettie that attacked a police horse, in San Francisco, in 2003. Nettie was let off leash at a public park by her irresponsible owner. The dog did nothing wrong, but she was set up for failure by the person who should have protected her. Nettie belonged to an SPCA volunteer and she was often taken to senior centers to comfort the elderly. Nettie was a good dog. This pretty pit bull female paid the price for her owner's ignorance and irresponsibility with her life. Many dogs have lost their lives the same way, due to the same kind of irresponsibility. It took her life for her owner to "get it." Like most situations of this sort, the events that ultimately resulted in Nettie's unfair death were totally preventable.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/gate/archive/2003/11/23/horse23.DTL

Each time a pit bull is allowed to harm another pet all pit bull owners and their dogs suffer. One common defensive reaction of dog park lovers is "the dog is mine and it is nobody's business where I take it." This is not true. It is every pit bull owner's business as well. We are surrounded by BSL (Breed Specific Legislation) all over the Country. The news media report dog to dog attacks or dog to cat/cow/horse/sheep attacks almost every day, and with the same attention as if Osama Bin Laden had been captured. Reporters often compare human aggression to animal aggression. How many times do we hear "it was a dog but it could have been a child"?

It is ridiculous but it happens every day. "There goes another vicious pit bull attacking an innocent dog or cat!" What happens after a pit bull attacks another dog in the neighborhood or at the local dog park? It is like we suddenly own wild animals that have no right to exist. Our friendly neighbor suddenly stops talking to us and no longer lets her children come around our dog. The person we used to walk our dog with is no longer available because she fears for her pet. The two men down the street no longer come and pet our dog when we walk by their homes or rush into the house if they have their dogs with them. People ask for a ban. We did not change and our dog is the same as always but this is the result of one mistake, caused by someone who obviously did not care about the rest of us. It is a sad situation to be in.

This breed doesn't need any more accidents, we can't afford them. We are in this situation thank to those who failed their own dogs. When a whole breed suffers because of someone's action it is our business as well. No doubt on that.

Vet bills aren't cheap, emotions can be overwhelming, the guilt stays, so why to risk it? It isn't fair that only one breed is targeted when dogs of other breeds have killed or attacked other dogs. Today, a dog behaving like a dog has become a sin. Fair or not that is how the situation is and every pit bull owner needs to understand it.

The point of socialization is for a dog to have positive experiences with other dogs. When people take their dogs, perhaps puppies, to a park and something happens, they are responsible for the consequences. A young dog that is attacked for no reason won't be so willing to be friendly the next time it meets an unknown dog. An experience like that is a bad start and can often lead to problems in the future. There are no guarantees on what can happen at a dog park because dog parks are often full of different dogs with different personalities and tolerance levels. Even an easy going adult dog can change its approach after an attack. It is hard enough for a dog of this breed to tolerate other dogs and it is a big mistake to contribute to bad experiences. Dogs should always rely on us to defend them--the trust factor is important. We are responsible for protecting our dogs from harm. A dog that has no choice but to defend itself loses its trust in the owner and knows that in the future it needs to take care of itself. It then becomes fearful of other dogs and not so willing to behave like a well-balanced dog that was socialized in the appropriate way.

How can we socialize around other dogs then? Good question. Socialization is a must but it has to be done with common sense and in a controlled environment. Perhaps a friend has a mellow dog of the opposite sex and he/she is willing to let the dogs play together. Both owners should know that there is the possibility of a scrap and will intervene immediately and with the appropriate tools/techniques. Both owners will watch their dogs closely and never leave them unsupervised.

Every pit bull owner should have a breaking stick available, even when on a walk, hidden somewhere. It is a quick and effective way to break a hold.

What is a breaking stick and why it is an important tool to have: 
http://www.pbrc.net/breaksticks.html

Some information on how to break up a fight: 
http://www.pbrc.net/breakfight.html

Obedience classes are an option too. In obedience classes, the dogs are leashed and can learn to control themselves in the presence of other dogs. It is not necessary for a pit bull to be dog friendly, but it is necessary for us to help them learn to control natural behaviors. Dogs that are exposed to this kind of environment can learn to behave with some time and work.

The local feedstore/petstore is another way to socialize our dogs, because they are another place where dogs are leashed. It's important to remember that it doesn't mean we don't need to pay attention to the surroundings. Respect the comfort level of your dog and move away from other dogs if necessary. Face to face interactions can quickly end badly, even when both dogs are leashed.

Those who are still convinced that a pit bull belongs to a dog park would benefit from reading these links. Their dogs and all of us will benefit as well.Please, don't set your dog up for failure.

http://www.pbrc.net/dogpark.html 
http://www.pitbullpress.com/ARTICLES/DOGPARK.html

(crossposted with permission)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:goodpost:


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

great post concerning dog parks, i ride past a couple dog parks during my usual deliveries at work and i see pit bulls at the park quite a bit and it always seems like a tense situation. just an incident waiting to happen people should be setting their dogs up for success not an uncontrollable situation.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Good posting, I wouldn't even think about a dog park...LOL


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

This is sticky-worthy.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

That is a good post, I still take mine to the dog park anyways, i have been taking him since I got him at 12 weeks old , he is 7 months old , but I know at some point I will have to stop taking him , but at this point I will socialize him as much as possible as a pup, and I think if it is possible it should be done.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would never set-up either of my dogs for this kind of failure. I have Chalice in Obedience class and some of those people have no clue what their dogs are doing.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

brogers said:


> That is a good post, I still take mine to the dog park anyways, i have been taking him since I got him at 12 weeks old , he is 7 months old , but I know at some point I will have to stop taking him , but at this point I will socialize him as much as possible as a pup, and I think if it is possible it should be done.


i did the same with tuck and i must say from experience now is the time to stop! he is going to be getting a huge surge of hormones and he may not start the fight but he will finish, you want to prevent the first fight from ever happening. in the future i will never take my dogs or pups to a dog park. tuck plays with only dogs we know. it only takes one poorly trained and unnattentive owner to make a terrible situation for you and your dog. and remember your breed, if anything happens your dog will be to blame not the chow chow or the lab.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

I understand what you guys are saying but this isnt my first dog or Pit for that matter, I know my dog better than most know their kids, I know how they react to aggression. I dont go to chit chat I go to train him every time I go there, I can have him in a pack of 3 to 6 dogs and have his total attention. And another thing about the dog park here, it is sectioned up in fenced in sections where you can separate from some of the other dogs and work your dogs, I have seen how some people act with their dogs and they dont know where or what they are doing at any given time, because they are too busy talking to another dog owner or playing with mine. 
I do agree at some point here pretty soon I will have to stop taking him but at this point he is 7 months old and 38 maybe 40lbs and shows no aggression toward other dogs he is around. It was 1 1/2 before my other dog showed aggression and I dont take him to the park or even consider it for that matter.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

fair enough did not mean to make you sound like you did not know whats best for your dogs, each dogs tempermant is different. i just know with tuck it was around 8 months that we realized dog parks are a really bad situation for him.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I could never take Queen to a Dog Park. I've tried to socialize her with other dogs time and time again but she bullies small dogs and tries to fight the larges ones. Every female I've had seems to be the same.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

No prob. I actually agree with this post , I think it depends on the situation and the dog.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im gonna have to get me a Brakestick just in case and i doubt i would ever have to use it :goodpost:


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

outlaw I like your pitbull shes cute


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

I take my 5month old pitbull Vega to our local dog park every day after work i know all of the dog owners & all their dogs by name! I love the atmosphere when every thing runs smoothly with the socialising side of things but it does get out of hand at times! I had seen a situation when this guy brought his pitbul to the park i had heard so many stories about his dog from various people not involved with the dog park personally! He walked him past off lead & then came over & introduced himself to me! I noticed every one grab their dogs & put them on the lead because his dog was so intensingly built even i was amazed! So he walked off with his dog & a group of young men were walking the park with their dogs so the pitbull owner placed his dog on the lead & continued in the opposite direction only to be harrassed by this dog who was owned by the young men! They just laughed about what had happend, but the pitbull owner was furious! He had to pick his pitbull up & hold him in the air until this dog left his dog alone! I explained to the young man that he must keep his dog under control at all times & he replied but thats what dogs do! The point of my story is the end result would have been in favour of the pitbull & it all came down to a decent owner putting his dog in the air to prevent any further dramas! His dog was fine around other dogs until provoked!


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

fine around other dogs until provoked is the key, tuck plays great with dogs he knows but if provoked his breed comes out and he will be the one to be blamed for hurting the other dog i prefer to just stay out of the situation


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

This is a great thread, and I'm moving it on to the How-Tos section as I think it makes a great guide for anyone thinking about attempting a dog park, and I want it to remain readily accessible to people instead of eventually getting lost amongst general doggy threads :cheers:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*my story*

 When I lived in Missouri, I finally understood what "uneducated pitbull owner "meant. I took my nine year old 1/2 pit 1/2 german shepard Miss Hannah and my then 10 week old Ruthie to the dog park . One day a man with his 2 kids and female brindle IN HEAT (maybe pregnant) came to the park. That dog was cranky towards the other bigger dogs there and everyone was getting frustrated with his in attention to his dog "That's how they are." he said.

Miss Hannah always stands on the side lines now to watch the activity. She only likes particular friends. Even then it is only one at a time or she plays with me. 
Ruthie was her usual self frolicking and playing unaware that not all other dogs are her friends. Well, the new brindle pit started roughing Ruthie up a bit and at the one hi pitched squeal from Ruthie, Miss Hannah charged the Brindle and gave her a what for. It was on then! Fortunatly, I was within reach of Miss Hannah and pulled her off and the other guy finally said "Huh? What? Oh they are just horsing around." One of the other park goers had enough of it too and got the park ranger. By the time the ranger got there, it was over with the other guy and the brindle gone. Miss Hannah was still fired up and Ruthie was ok but Boy did I learn something myself! Miss Hannah is a pure breed but she will step up to the plate if "her kids " are hurt! I just don't want to see her do that again. She IS almost 10 years old. Ruthie on the other hand Looked up at Miss Hannah with  in her eyes as if to say "She likes me! She likes me!"


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

:goodpost: i agree. my wife just got a job at a kennel and she is aloud to take our dogs to work and she ask what i thought. my thoughts are NO. they play all day out side, 10 to 15 dogs, bad situtation. friday the owner's st. bernard started a fight with a smaller dog, he had a hell of a time get that dog off of the other. just proves my point.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

I'am guilty of taking my pup to the dog park... I figure she' still VERY young (4 1/2 months) so yeah its ok and besides i dont "chit chat" and well she sticks up my butt lmao and its always the little dogs picking on her (poor pup)


----------



## Muneca (Sep 12, 2008)

Dog Parks are a joke, its just a bunch of lonely single people who are lookin for someone else just as lonely as them to talk to ... Kilo and i went to tha Dog Park near my house once simply cause i was walking him around tha park and i never even seen or heard anything about a dog park. There was 2 sides one smaller than the other the smaller one was empty so i took Kilo in tha empty one since there was dogs much bigger than him in tha other side. I wasent there for 10 minutes when 2 women came up to tha fence and asked me if my dog was under 25lbs and i said "no why"they pointed to sign that said dogs under 25lbs only. Mind you these 2 women didnt have any dogs with them. As they sat there and watched me i simply put Kilo back on his leash and fallowed the 2 women to the other sid of the fence where the sign said 25lbs+ the 2 women put thier dogs on leashes and left, no more than 5 minutes later 3 more women took thier mutts who were twice the size of my puppy and left. Needless to say i was left in tha park with 3 old men that would not leave me alone and a middle aged couple pointing and whispering. 
Honestly i dont kno tha point of this post but i can say i really wished i had read about "Dogs Parks" befor i saw one .... I have a huge back yard anyway


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

they are a joke a dog attacked my mums pup for no reason and ended up costing my mother 5-600 in vet bills. if u goto a dog park ur looking for trouble imo.

aaron


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I won't take any of my dogs to a dog park not because they are pits and staffies but because I don't trust anybody else's dog. I know my dogs won't start a fight but if provoked they will end it. No need to put them in a bad situation. Instead of the dog parks every night we go to the high school and they run around in the tennis courts. 4 courts wide by 2 deep. Gives plenty of room for them to chase each other, a frisbee, or a ball. Plus closing the gate behind us and being surrounded by a 15 foot fence kind of gives me that piece of mind. Oh and I don't go in their uninvited. Took me a while before I got permission from the school district and local city council.


I know I am a year behind on the original post but since I just joined a few days ago I am taking my time going thru everything. I thought I knew alot about the breed but was amazed at the amount of information here.


----------



## egarciaz79 (Nov 4, 2008)

i dont take him 2 parks either.... i go to campus (since im a college student) and its an automatic hit with the ladies... jaja


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Against dog parks for this breed 100%. I find myself wondering if the folks who participate in these things have ever experienced the full, impassioned glory of this breed when they're at their best. (Meaning when they've got a mouthful of some other dog's face.) Not to mention just how blazingly fast it can go down. If you've got 10 seconds to stop it from happening, you've got an extremely generous and slow-to-start dog.

Here's a few videos I've found on YouTube which illustrate more eloquently than I ever can the folly of dog parks. (And the breeds in these vids aren't even Pit Bulls.)


----------



## Bully Mama (Nov 4, 2008)

I also an leary of dog parks even to walk mine in. Although Levi is not dog agressive, I cannot predict the actions of another. With BSL looming over our heads, any incident is a black mark on all vully breeds. If you want to socialize your pooch, join a club of people who love the breed, it has been great for my dogs!upruns:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i have taken kenya to a dog park, but it had about 5 setions fenced off. we went with a friend who has a male pitbull about a year and let the two play. and we both had out break sticks and me being a nervous mama, kept hawk vision on the two. they had a blast!!!  ill def take her to that park again, only because it is fenced off and the rangers patrol the areas and make sure both parties are okay to bring another dog in "UR SECTION".

we also have another "dog park" out here. its mainly a 12 mile long trail with hills and hills of grass and pavement. since the area is so big u only run into 2 or 3 dogs a visit. kenya is let free once we find our spot where no other dogs are, and when we do see another dog, she stands put until she gets the "go" to greet. 

i dont think i will take her to a regualr dog park because i would not want to be the one to explain that these are lovable dogs, but just a little pissy at times... hard to explain to someone who already hates the breed and their dog is gettin chewed on by our pitties...

GOOD POST THO!!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have taken my pups to the dog park up to a certain age. All except Lugz who has played really rough since he was 6weeks. And I haven't taken the new one cuz its been so nasty out here. I think its a great way to socialize a puppy, but I don't recommend them for adult dogs.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I could never imagine my dogs at a dog park. If I were to see a bulldog getting along with other dogs with no fighting, just playing, I would wonder if the dog was indeed an a true APBT. It's because of people trying so hard to prove their dog is lovable and friendly why other dogs get attacked and killed. Let's give the media more reasons to portray these dogs as monsters and take them out to our local dog park so they can do what they do best....fight. It's not DA issues these dogs have, it's the pure love of the fight for these bulldogs. These dogs weren't bred to be pets, though there are alot of passive dogs and curs, most bulldogs will fight and enjoy every minute of it. The truth is, most people have no business owning a true APBT and that is why the breed is in jeopardy to begin with. AmStaffs and Bullies may be better suited for these dog parks but I would NEVER take an APBT to one. That's just my take on the subject.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally am of the opinion that dog parks are not as great for socialization as one might think. In the videos I've seen of dog parks, there are always at least a few keyed-up dogs. And if you think about it, socializing your dog to play with a group of random others is not really something that prepares them for real life, just prepares them for the dog park. More often, they'll probably be walking by another dog on a leash, or maybe being at a barbecue with a few other dogs. Those are the kinds of interactions that you should be socializing for, IMO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I could never imagine my dogs at a dog park. If I were to see a bulldog getting along with other dogs with no fighting, just playing, I would wonder if the dog was indeed an a true APBT. It's because of people trying so hard to prove their dog is lovable and friendly why other dogs get attacked and killed. Let's give the media more reasons to portray these dogs as monsters and take them out to our local dog park so they can do what they do best....fight. It's not DA issues these dogs have, it's the pure love of the fight for these bulldogs. These dogs weren't bred to be pets, though there are alot of passive dogs and curs, most bulldogs will fight and enjoy every minute of it. The truth is, most people have no business owning a true APBT and that is why the breed is in jeopardy to begin with. AmStaffs and Bullies may be better suited for these dog parks but I would NEVER take an APBT to one. That's just my take on the subject.


I so agree with everything you have said you make some good points. I just would not risk it not with a true apbt. I learned the hard way with my older male I had no idea but I found out real quick you cannot take out what has been bred into the breed for hundereds of years no matter how much you socialize not with these dogs. I see these pitbulls on animal planet all together in harmony and I ask myself why can't my dog be like this LOL. Actually the truth is he was up until a certain point and it was like just one day he had full blown aggression sure suprised me! I will never ever again trust a pitbull not to fight not after what I have been through with our rednose male. The thought of a dog park for pitbulls freaks me out. I just would never put my dogs or anyone elses dogs at risk not a chance I am willing to take. Maybe I am peranoid but when your dog has attacked another dog it changes your veiw real quick and you can't blame the dog it's not their fualt it always falls back on the owner.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I wouldn't even think of it, not even on a leash. 
The first dog to get close enough.. well you know..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Against dog parks for this breed 100%. I find myself wondering if the folks who participate in these things have ever experienced the full, impassioned glory of this breed when they're at their best. (Meaning when they've got a mouthful of some other dog's face.) Not to mention just how blazingly fast it can go down. If you've got 10 seconds to stop it from happening, you've got an extremely generous and slow-to-start dog.


Well said Lindsey I wonder that myself because you would think if someone has seen what I think we both have seen they would think twice about a dog park it would be the last thing they would ever want to do with this breed and to themselves. :clap: Great Point!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok I am in total agreeance with the OP of this thread. Dog Parks are NO, and I mean NO place for a APBT or any of the other bully breeds. Even though you know your dog, you don't know everyone else's. ANd these places are breeding grounds for stupidity and unruly dogs. Why subject yourself and YOUR dog to something that could be potentially dangerous. And even if your dog doesn't start it, he/she WILL finish it. And then that is more bad press for us responsible owners. I have NEVER taken my dogs to an off leash dog park. There is one here with a creek that we go too but all 4 stay on the leash and we walk straight thru to go to the trails. I have actually stopped going there because of a chocolate Lab that attacked my Phoenix while we were walking on leash to our car. And noone wanted to step and claim the dog. I almost let Phoenix go just to prove apoint. But I held my composure and someone finally helped and we left. Please DO NOT take your dog to a dog park. Even if you want to socialize your dog, they ONLY want your attention not the attention of other dogs. Take them to a baseball field or a pasture on the outskirts of town. if this can't be done find some place that is with in your area that you can take your dog without the risk of running into other dogs and let them run off leash. And ALWAYS carry a breakstick with you.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry APBTmom76, but explain the breakstick to me. What is it and how would someone use it? I feel dumb but I guess that's why I am here, to learn.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here's an overview. It takes far longer to explain the process then to actually do it. 

http://www.apbt.info/tiki-index.php?page=Breaking+Stick


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

wow, great info Lindsay. Thank you.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP


yeah..no dog park for maximus....im just not willing to take that risk...most of those people dont have their dogs under control at all..why would i put myself of my dog through that.

i like the avatar pic...thats when they were good.............
www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

trutildeath360 said:


> yeah..no dog park for maximus....im just not willing to take that risk...most of those people dont have their dogs under control at all..why would i put myself of my dog through that.
> 
> i like the avatar pic...thats when they were good.............
> www.myspace.com/absolution360


Now that's using some sense.. Good taste in music too..HA!
Bitchin MySpace page BTW..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It's believed this poem is based on a true story.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A Day At The Park

He is just like other dogs I would always say; He loves to go to the dog park to play every day

Everyone loves him there, so it's ok; My dog won't fight--he wasn't raised that way

But then one day, right before dark, A troubled young man came into the park

He had by his side the biggest dog I'd ever seen, And unfortunately for us, both were quite mean

We asked very nicely if they would just go; The dog answered with a snarl and the man with a harsh "NO!"

Well his dog was a terror, threatening to all; Then he started a fight with a Lab over a ball

They fought pretty hard and the man would not intervene; Then here comes my dog and pushes right in between

He grabbed that big dog and thrashed him around; And with one quick jerk threw him down on the ground

The Lab was able to escape; I heard everyone cheer; But my dog was now in a frenzy and would not let me near

When he finally let go, what I saw stopped my heart; That big mean dog had been torn apart

The authorities were called, the big dog was now dead; But they didn't take the big dog; they took my dog instead

We all tried to explain that my dog saved the day; But because of his breed he was taken away

You see my dog was a Pitbull and they don't get any breaks; One small incident is all that it takes

A dog had died; And though he hadn't started the fight, My dog was held responsible for what happened that night

He was deemed a danger to all and sentenced to death; And I hold him now as he takes his last breath

It's my fault that my dog is being killed today; Please listen for a moment to what I am going to say

Everyone warned me about his potential to fight; I said it won't happen, I am raising him right

And now my dog is paying the ultimate price; Because I was stubborn and wouldn't take the advice

He only did what he was bred to do; Learn from our story; don't let it happen to you.


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

all depends on the dog :goodpost:


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

gut check. dooooofffff ouch.

As the warm days come i find myself going less and less. To many unknown factors. Even one a lady who goes every day is now coming less and less. 

In the 7months ive been going to my local dog park ive personally witnessed 2 attacks. Not fights, as it was one dog mauling the other. One of those was my dog. Luckly I broke it up before it got too bad. Punctures on my dogs face.

That poem was a serious blow. My dog was only 5ish months at the time, not an adult.

Sure does make me think twice, and twice.


----------



## plump (Mar 2, 2009)

i must say, i agree and disagree with this post, first i agree because it has happened to my dog, there is a point where a pitbull can not go to a dog park anymore, some one walked in with a 4 year old pit, they let him off the leash my dog sniffed him and in the blink of a second they were rolling around, thank god i was quick enough to pull them apart simply because the other owner was standing there not watching his own dogs body language this happened, if you are going to bring a pit to a dog park, dont socialize watch your dog watch its body language. i feel if your a responsible owner this can be prevented. now i disagree with the post because i myself do bring my dog to the dog park, now i dont sit and b.s. with the other owners, i watch my dog and follow him if i feel he is getting to rough with another dog on the verge of fighting all i have to do is yell easy and he looks right at me and stops playing, i personally feel if you can constantly have control over your dog by comands and you sit and watch them you will be ok


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think this was a great post. I just recently discovered my local dog park and decided to take my 2 year old female to it one day. But I also knew what could happen when I did. So I took her WP harness and a small tire with me, loaded her up and took her to a sectioned off part of the park away from the other dogs and we played and fetched worked on commands. She is a good listener, but the more energy she burned off the more she hung on my every word. After a good work out, I put the leash back on her and walked her into another section of the park where there where other dogs. Slowly, we introduced everybody (it was planned with other dog owners as well) and then I took the leash off of her and paid close attention and it was a pleasant experience. Now when we are asked to have another play date, I try to get there about 30 mins or so earlier to work out Karma. It seems taking Ceaser's advice does work even though it is never 100% but I do feel that I am doing my part as a responsible pitt bull owner. Plus it is great for Karma because, as a Pitt Bull, her training and socialization should never end, regardless of age. I try to put her in every situation I can to prevent negative outcomes.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jennjenn5282 said:


> I think this was a great post. I just recently discovered my local dog park and decided to take my 2 year old female to it one day. But I also knew what could happen when I did. So I took her WP harness and a small tire with me, loaded her up and took her to a sectioned off part of the park away from the other dogs and we played and fetched worked on commands. She is a good listener, but the more energy she burned off the more she hung on my every word. After a good work out, I put the leash back on her and walked her into another section of the park where there where other dogs. Slowly, we introduced everybody (it was planned with other dog owners as well) and then I took the leash off of her and paid close attention and it was a pleasant experience. Now when we are asked to have another play date, I try to get there about 30 mins or so earlier to work out Karma. It seems taking Ceaser's advice does work even though it is never 100% but I do feel that I am doing my part as a responsible pitt bull owner. Plus it is great for Karma because, as a Pitt Bull, her training and socialization should never end, regardless of age. I try to put her in every situation I can to prevent negative outcomes.


"It seems taking Ceaser's advice does work even though it is never 100% but I do feel that I am doing my part as a responsible pitt bull owner."

- Cesar is on a TV show, second a responsible Pit Dog owner will never bring a pit to a park. You do not get it, if your dog gets attack by another dog and he or she fights back your dog will be blamed for it and the breed in general.

-Please look around at the different articles we have on this site. NEVER bring your dog to a dog park there are too many unpredictables that can happen and the ground is full of disease.

IF your cute little pit gets a hold and shake on another dog good luck trying to pry them apart and just think about what the peple at the park are going to think. Whether you like it or not your pitbull was bred for 100's of generations previously for combat, to never give up or die trying. Please remember the history of the breed and possible instincts and avoid any situations that can cause them to escalate and come out.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry not trying to bring this back from the grave but can someone please make this a sticky? I have ref it a couple times and didn't know if we could put it somewhere more easily accessible for newbies?


----------



## m.bowers (Aug 2, 2011)

ive been taking my pit the dog park since she was 8 weeks old shes now 2. i just have to watch for small dogs that really are not even supposed to with the big dog. she trys to dominate them never bites them. when pits are at dog park the other dogs know they ged up from the feet up so i think fights dog happen alot. there was a dog (golden) at the dog park that had bitten a couple other dogs. he tryed to pick on my pit when all the dogs were running around playing. he just kept poking her with his nose and nipping. he decide that he was going to grawl at her face to face. well as you all know a pit will never back down. she che growled lifted her tail flex her muscles and barked and jumped at him. he ran away from her as she chased him. he never even came near her ever again. you can teach a dog to have a higher tolerances to other dogs but sometimes to much is to much. and if you have confident pit little dogs will never really get to them. no little dog is any kind of threat to my dog in her eyes. i believe pitbulls can go to dog parks but only if you know what you dog is going to do be for he does it. always watch them and watch the signals they are giving off. and keep in mind that a other dog might start the fight but your pitbull will end it. so make sure your dog knows drop it and leave it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

m.bowers said:


> ive been taking my pit the dog park since she was 8 weeks old shes now 2. i just have to watch for small dogs that really are not even supposed to with the big dog. she trys to dominate them never bites them. when pits are at dog park the other dogs know they ged up from the feet up so i think fights dog happen alot. there was a dog (golden) at the dog park that had bitten a couple other dogs. he tryed to pick on my pit when all the dogs were running around playing. he just kept poking her with his nose and nipping. he decide that he was going to grawl at her face to face. well as you all know a pit will never back down. she che growled lifted her tail flex her muscles and barked and jumped at him. he ran away from her as she chased him. he never even came near her ever again. you can teach a dog to have a higher tolerances to other dogs but sometimes to much is to much. and if you have confident pit little dogs will never really get to them. no little dog is any kind of threat to my dog in her eyes. i believe pitbulls can go to dog parks but only if you know what you dog is going to do be for he does it. always watch them and watch the signals they are giving off. and keep in mind that a other dog might start the fight but your pitbull will end it. so make sure your dog knows drop it and leave it.


Thats the biggest loads of *&^% I have read on here. you cant teach a dog to have a higher tolerance and the behaviour you just described that your dog did is leading to a fight. Why do you put your dog ina position to fail? when something happens its gonna end up in the media and look bad on all us responsible owners. Like you said your dog wont back down if confronted , many dogs WILL and CAN start fights our breed will more then likely FINISH they fight then who looks bad. You are setting this dog and breed up to fail with your non sense. Read this thread in full its gives numerous reasons why this breed should not be in the dog parks. Drop it and leave it wont do nothing when they are in fight mode obviously you have never been present in a fight very rarely do they even hear you. Taking them to the dog park is NEVER a good thing to do, for more reasons then just fighting.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

because she dont think her dog will fight for some reason. she thinks that show dogs and game apbts are 2 different horses when it comes to d.a. and fights when some game bred dogs have good confirmation and can get shown. i also dont think she is open to the history of the dogs.

imo once you understand the history and accept it or come to terms with it and accept the fact that at some point in history your dogs ancestors where in the [] then your better prepared for an accident, also once you understand the dogs history then you will understand your limitations to wat you should and shouldnt do with your dogs like dog parks.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> because she dont think her dog will fight for some reason. she thinks that show dogs and game apbts are 2 different horses when it comes to d.a. and fights when some game bred dogs have good confirmation and can get shown. i also dont think she is open to the history of the dogs.
> 
> imo once you understand the history and accept it or come to terms with it and accept the fact that at some point in history your dogs ancestors where in the [] then your better prepared for an accident, also once you understand the dogs history then you will understand your limitations to wat you should and shouldnt do with your dogs like dog parks.


LOl @ show bred dogs wont fight , So I have american bullys { they are show bred apbt, X am staffs { more show dogs lol} } and I have DA ones who dont get along guess thats just a coincidence huh? lol I agree with you sounds like she is in denial here and doesnt know enough about the breed she owns. Hope she reads and actually lets it sink in what she is reading , cant learn anything when you are stuck in your old way of thinking.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

also just because you practice drop and leave it doesn't mean that in a highly stressful situation your dog will be able to listen or concentrate on you. a ball and another dogs neck are 2 different things. You need to prevent the problem from happening in the first place, not be there in case it does...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

@bowers in the pirahna dog thread you said you been around apbts your whole life i got a question.

so if you've been around pit bulls your whole life and then why do you not think they will fight when you take them to a dog park or have them around other dogs? im not trying to be mean or anything i been around these dogs less than 6 years and im barely on my first year of living with one, and i can testify that these dogs can fight out of now where. my neighbor had it happen while i was at home, and i know of people who had it happen 2 apbts dogs been best friends never had an issue then outta no where you got a fight.


----------



## edgar47 (Dec 30, 2011)

wow i have 4 pits 1 is 4yrs old the other one is 3 the other one is 1 and the last one is a baby only 2 months im always at the dog parks and my older pit is always getting picked on since he was a puppy several times he gets bitten but he has never bitten back they never got into fights and they always getting beat up by german sheperds i really think is the way they were raised


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

edgar47 said:


> wow i have 4 pits 1 is 4yrs old the other one is 3 the other one is 1 and the last one is a baby only 2 months im always at the dog parks and my older pit is always getting picked on since he was a puppy several times he gets bitten but he has never bitten back they never got into fights and they always getting beat up by german sheperds i really think is the way they were raised


Its not in how they are raised. Its an accident waiting to happen, why risk it?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> Its not in how they are raised. Its an accident waiting to happen, why risk it?


and the threat of parvo and other illnesses from a dog park.


----------

